# Flowers of Sulphur



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was reading that it is also known as MSM which is sold in a more expensive capsule.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I just did a quick google on it and it reminds me of an old timey paste that many farms used on animals.
Mix the sulpher powder with desatin diaper rash cream and apply to whatever ails the animal. I haven't used it in forever, but it worked.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

i think i remember my grandparents doing that for the animals! 

does anyone have any idea where you can get some nowadays? ive checked about all the stores i can. and half the people didnt even know what i was talking about. the natural grocers didnt have any sort of sulfer. but told me i need to make sure the kind i get can be ingested by whatever animal i give it to. tells me how well they were listening to me...


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

MSM is dimethylsulfone which is an organic sulfur compound. It is white, water soluble and usually used orally. It is not the same thing as flowers of sulfur. Sublimated sulfur or flowers of sulfur is dispersible in oil, but will settle after sitting for a time. Usually used topically. This is what draft horse owners historically used for treating scratches. 

Please be careful.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I remember this as an old time remedy. Don't know where to get it nowa days.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This sounds pretty interesting.

http://www.squidoo.com/flower-of-sulphur-

The internet may be the only place to find this, unless one lives near an Old Hippie herbal shoppe


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've heard that flowers of sulphur mixed with vaseline works great for growing out manes and tails. It's in some book or another - Fantasy Hair or something like that?

Use at your own risk though! Don't take my word for it.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I get it at the drugstore, and usually mix it into a paste with Crisco shortening. It's an unpleasant ointment but works really fast on itch, to get the hair growing back.


----------

